# Lets meet in Mumbai January 20th



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Reply if you are available for meet in mumbai Jan 20-2013.

We can finalize place convinient for all. Plan for meeting is-

1. Introduction of members.
2. Expereince sharing by members,who already had been to Australia.
3. Job market discussion.
4. Accomodation, bank account, mobile connection etc discussion.
5.Pepole can decide, if they can go for accomodation sharing, if dates, area and budget is matching with other members
6. Any other relevant topic.

Thanks


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Reply if you are available for meet in mumbai Jan 20-2013.
> 
> ...



Hi 

I am in, please let us know the venue n time.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like to come also and fine with tomorrow's date....but wondering whether the msg will reach to a good number of ppl in a day.

Please respond with your preferred area and time, so that we can decide the venue on a majority.

I am comfortable in areas nearby Thane, Powai etc....south Mumbai would be ltl far for me..around 9 pm.

Hope ppl can take some time out and join this, as this can be very much informative.

Regards,
kb1983


----------



## kevti85 (Jul 27, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Reply if you are available for meet in mumbai Jan 20-2013.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I wanna join too..Keep me updated

Regards,


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Reply if you are available for meet in mumbai Jan 20-2013.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Looking forward to this meet on 20th Jan 2013...Pls count me IN...let me know if any help is needed to oragnise this..more than willing to volunteer..

regards,
Saurabh


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Saurabh,

Will let you know when help is needed.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

kb1983 said:


> I would like to come also and fine with tomorrow's date....but wondering whether the msg will reach to a good number of ppl in a day.
> 
> Please respond with your preferred area and time, so that we can decide the venue on a majority.
> 
> ...


sorry....i misread it ...i was thinking the date was 20th dec...anyway 20th jan also is kind of not so easy for me, as I would be leaving in few days and things could be hasty....so please prepone it by few days.


----------



## bodhisattva (Jun 14, 2009)

I am in too anybody interested in sharing their current activity ...my name vivek sarode ,sky pe id viveksarode or better just call 9930283534


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> sorry....i misread it ...i was thinking the date was 20th dec...anyway 20th jan also is kind of not so easy for me, as I would be leaving in few days and things could be hasty....so please prepone it by few days.


Hi KB,

Can you share your travel time. The date was decided as it was convinient for some of friends travelling in last week of Jan and others in feb & March. Please share your details so that you can connect with others.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Hi KB,
> 
> Can you share your travel time. The date was decided as it was convinient for some of friends travelling in last week of Jan and others in feb & March. Please share your details so that you can connect with others.


I am travelling on 29th...but some r travelling ltl earlier and we need around 5-6 days in advance to make group and book house etc...so was thinking that better to meet in 1st or 2nd week.


----------



## SeekAussie (Jun 28, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> I am travelling on 29th...but some r travelling ltl earlier and we need around 5-6 days in advance to make group and book house etc...so was thinking that better to meet in 1st or 2nd week.


Hello...

I believe 20th Jan is suitable to most people being sunday as most people in 1st or 2nd week would be freeing themselves from New year vacations and work related stuff....personally, i am unable to join before 15th Jan due to pre-planned events and guests at home....

My suggestion is that for those who are travelling close to 20th jan could plan a meet around 1st week or 2nd week Jan and for those travelling beyound 20th Jan or in feb or March could come on 20th Jan....What say guys?

Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

SeekAussie said:


> Hello...
> 
> I believe 20th Jan is suitable to most people being sunday as most people in 1st or 2nd week would be freeing themselves from New year vacations and work related stuff....personally, i am unable to join before 15th Jan due to pre-planned events and guests at home....
> 
> ...


Hi Saurabh,

Great idea!!!


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> I am travelling on 29th...but some r travelling ltl earlier and we need around 5-6 days in advance to make group and book house etc...so was thinking that better to meet in 1st or 2nd week.


Hi Friends,

Please share your travel date & interest in sharing accomodation also(City & Preferred area). This will help our friends, who want to finalise accomodation & looking for partners for sharing accomodation. 

Hi Kb,

What I can suggest you, is we can connect to people travelling close to your date. This will help you to finalize accomodation. 

Regards


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

is place decided?


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

Count Me in, would like to meet up with everyone!!


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> is place decided?


Place is not decided yet. We will discuss it in second week, once we get idea how many people are attending are from which part of Mumbai they are. Last week, I met with some people in Powai Hiranandani as it was central place for all of us.

We will discuss & decide venue in 2nd week of Jan.


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

I would like to join in on 20th Jan.... Hiranandani Powai sounds grt


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

yourpalcliffy said:


> I would like to join in on 20th Jan.... Hiranandani Powai sounds grt


Yes I agree with you. It seems convenient for all. We will venue which will be convenient for maximum participants.


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Yes I agree with you. It seems convenient for all. We will venue which will be convenient for maximum participants.


HI
I am coming to India on 10th Jan. So 20th Jan works very well for us.
Any place near Thane or Powai is good for us. South Mumbai becomes too far for me.

Cheers!!!


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

rdongre said:


> HI
> I am coming to India on 10th Jan. So 20th Jan works very well for us.
> Any place near Thane or Powai is good for us. South Mumbai becomes too far for me.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Are you in Australia now?


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Are you in Australia now?


I am in USA now.


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

rdongre said:


> I am in USA now.


I wish, I was in Australia. I would have helped every body with my experiences.
But I am in USA now and coming back on 10 Jan.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

rdongre said:


> I wish, I was in Australia. I would have helped every body with my experiences.
> But I am in USA now and coming back on 10 Jan.



It will be helpful, if we can have some members who had already been to Australia. This will help all of us to get first hand information. I am having one of my friend, who was in Australia & I am trying to get him for meeting.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi....i am a mumbaite....but now in dubai....and would fly from here to melbourne on 23 feb...but this is only for first entry....plan to stay for 2 weeks and then return to dubai. final move planned in jun/jul. Guys keep me posted on the meeting and if possible i can call when u guys meet. 
anyone into ICT BA (specially Process analyst)? let me know



msonalkar said:


> It will be helpful, if we can have some members who had already been to Australia. This will help all of us to get first hand information. I am having one of my friend, who was in Australia & I am trying to get him for meeting.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> Hi....i am a mumbaite....but now in dubai....and would fly from here to melbourne on 23 feb...but this is only for first entry....plan to stay for 2 weeks and then return to dubai. final move planned in jun/jul. Guys keep me posted on the meeting and if possible i can call when u guys meet.
> anyone into ICT BA (specially Process analyst)? let me know



I will update this post with discussion summary. You can also call us and if there is any Process Analyst, we will try to connect him with you.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi friends,

Please let us know,if someone who already had been to Australia, is attending the meeting.


----------



## cshah (May 9, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please let us know,if someone who already had been to Australia, is attending the meeting.


Hi msonalkar,

Just came across this thread. I am from Mumbai and currently in Melbourne. My Husband and I would be happy to be part of this meet and share our experiences, answer your queries and provide some helpful tips which will help you guys prepare for your move to Australia. Based on your agenda that you are going to post before the meet we can have a quick 30 minutes discussion on phone. We can call one of you guys. Do let me know in case you are fine with this. 

Regards,
cshah.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

cshah said:


> Hi msonalkar,
> 
> Just came across this thread. I am from Mumbai and currently in Melbourne. My Husband and I would be happy to be part of this meet and share our experiences, answer your queries and provide some helpful tips which will help you guys prepare for your move to Australia. Based on your agenda that you are going to post before the meet we can have a quick 30 minutes discussion on phone. We can call one of you guys. Do let me know in case you are fine with this.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your help. I will connect with you.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

cshah said:


> Hi msonalkar,
> 
> Just came across this thread. I am from Mumbai and currently in Melbourne. My Husband and I would be happy to be part of this meet and share our experiences, answer your queries and provide some helpful tips which will help you guys prepare for your move to Australia. Based on your agenda that you are going to post before the meet we can have a quick 30 minutes discussion on phone. We can call one of you guys. Do let me know in case you are fine with this.
> 
> ...


so nice of you. Thanks cshah.
milind...even i will connect either to a call...or else call you guys later after meet.


----------



## intalue (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

(This is my first post, and hopefully not the last)

I lived (studied) in SYD for about 2 years and returned back (2007 to 2009). This time again, I will be filing my application most probably under subclass 189 to emigrate back into Sydney.

Anyways, I can share some of my experiences which could potentially be helpful,
- Food
- Rents
- Life styles
- People
- Study
- Making a living before getting a full-time job
- How to and where to look for casual jobs
- etc..

Oh btw, I'm available on 20th January 2013. I live in the Western suburbs, and would thus prefer a place close by. However, Im flexible with the location only if it is NOT New Mumbai or beyond ;-)

Looking forward to see you guys.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

intalue said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> (This is my first post, and hopefully not the last)
> 
> ...



Thanks Dear,

The venue will be somewhere which will be convenient for all. Looking forward for this meet.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

That would be great!!


----------



## intalue (Jan 2, 2013)

Great....So are we doing a headcount of all those attending?


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

intalue said:


> Great....So are we doing a headcount of all those attending?



I am in touch with 4 members, who are attending the meet. We are thinking to take actual count from 15th onwards.

Friends feel free to ping me your Gmail ID, so that we can connect. :welcome:


Thanks.


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

cshah said:


> Hi msonalkar,
> 
> Just came across this thread. I am from Mumbai and currently in Melbourne. My Husband and I would be happy to be part of this meet and share our experiences, answer your queries and provide some helpful tips which will help you guys prepare for your move to Australia. Based on your agenda that you are going to post before the meet we can have a quick 30 minutes discussion on phone. We can call one of you guys. Do let me know in case you are fine with this.
> 
> ...


Hi Cshah,

Thank you !!!!!:clap2:

Cheers
Jit


----------



## mickyblueeyes (Jan 17, 2011)

*Meet up!!*

Hello everyone,

The idea of meeting before moving to Australia sounds great. I would like to attend the same with my wife. Please forward me the final details. 

I live in Central Mumbai so Powai is a very good option for me. Looking forward to meeting you all.

Bis.

________

IELTS - 7.5 | 189 invite on 1-10-2012 | 189 Applied on 15-10-2012 | Ack for Visa Appl. on 23-10-2012 | CO - 08-11-2012 | Visa Approved - 19-12-2012 | Planning for Australia visit - April 2013


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

mickyblueeyes said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The idea of meeting before moving to Australia sounds great. I would like to attend the same with my wife. Please forward me the final details.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your interest. I will update the final details. I am pinging you my personal Gmail ID so that we can connect.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Reply if you are available for meet in mumbai Jan 20-2013.
> 
> ...


We can also discuss about the most economic bank/agent for purchasing AUD. Friends if you have any contacts then please share in meeting, with your comparison fo rates on particular date. Even we can think how we can negotiate collectively for better rates for AUD conversion.


----------



## pebbles09 (Sep 30, 2012)

*hi*

Hi mmanjrekar,

I too live in dubai and will be visiting Melbourne for first entry with family on 14th Mar. will stay for a week. We still have to look for accommodation. How did u book ur accommodation.
We have planned our final move in Aug-Sept.my hubby will go first and myself & kid will join later. 

I'm a software Developer and my hubby a strategy analyst.


----------



## pebbles09 (Sep 30, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> I am in touch with 4 members, who are attending the meet. We are thinking to take actual count from 15th onwards.
> 
> Friends feel free to ping me your Gmail ID, so that we can connect. :welcome:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please count me in in this discussion. I live in dubai. pls send me the details. thanks


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> We can also discuss about the most economic bank/agent for purchasing AUD. Friends if you have any contacts then please share in meeting, with your comparison fo rates on particular date. Even we can think how we can negotiate collectively for better rates for AUD conversion.


got a good agent in Ville Parle...was charged only 15 paise more than market rate 

asked about their services for converting from Oz to India by online transfer and they do it at a good rate (probably the best rate compared to remit to india etc online !)


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Venue for this meeting will be Powai Hiranandani, from 5pm to 7 pm (Appro). Depending on number of attendees place in Hiranandani Powai will be decided. 

Reply this message with number of attendees with you. Feel free to ping me with your contact details to connect.

Thanks


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Venue for this meeting will be Powai Hiranandani, from 5pm to 7 pm (Appro). Depending on number of attendees place in Hiranandani Powai will be decided.
> 
> ...



Wanted to join but will not be able to attend. Please share the details afterwards.

Cheers


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Venue for this meeting will be Powai Hiranandani, from 5pm to 7 pm (Appro). Depending on number of attendees place in Hiranandani Powai will be decided.
> 
> ...


I will attend. Number of attendees: 2
Please share the further details.


----------



## wasim29387 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Milind,
Even I want to join this meet. Let me know the venue address.

Thanks,
Wasim


----------



## mickyblueeyes (Jan 17, 2011)

Powai Hiranandani sounds fine. Count us in.

Attendees : 2.

Feel free to contact me.


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Please upadte if you are coming. Exact number will help to arrange the place for meeting. I am evaluating two three places in powai hiranandani.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please upadte if you are coming. Exact number will help to arrange the place for meeting. I am evaluating two three places in powai hiranandani.


I am coming. ..2 persons


----------



## zx4u (Nov 1, 2012)

I will attend. Number of attendees: 1.

Thanks for organizing this meetup!!


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

*me too from dubai*

@ pebbles....i am in dubai too. lets connect and i would like to be part of the discussion. have informed milind that either i call him during the meet of after to understand what happened. may be we can meet here same time 

send me your details


pebbles09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please count me in in this discussion. I live in dubai. pls send me the details. thanks


----------



## yourpalcliffy (Nov 19, 2012)

I will be there Milind anywhere in Powai. 

Clifford


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,

We will be meeting at Galleria shopping mall, Hiranandani, Powai at 5.00 pm. Galleria mall itself is a landmark. You can also refer landmark as ICICI bank , or apposite to KFC. We will meet at apposite to KFC side of Galleria shopping mall.

Please ping me if you need any details. 

Thanks


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok great..meet you all there..


----------



## rdongre (Sep 1, 2011)

get2gauri said:


> Ok great..meet you all there..


See you guys at Powai on 20th Jan


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,

If anyone wants to join us, be there at venue. We are happy to connect.

See you guys.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Milind,

Wat is the head count who will be attending the mumbai meet tomorrow?

Regards,
Gauri


----------



## pebbles09 (Sep 30, 2012)

mmanjrekar said:


> @ pebbles....i am in dubai too. lets connect and i would like to be part of the discussion. have informed milind that either i call him during the meet of after to understand what happened. may be we can meet here same time
> 
> send me your details


Hi mmanjrekar,
I would love to join the discussion, but as Sunday is a working day in Dubai it would not be possible. Will be grateful if you could share the details and we could plan to meet soon. 

I will be visiting Melbourne for first entry with family on 14th Mar. will stay for a week. Where and how did you book accommodation for your visit in Feb?


----------



## rockyviait (Jan 19, 2013)

folks,

I am in as well.See you all at Galleria


----------



## rockyviait (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi msonalkar,

I have sent you my contact details over skype. pls share ur contact aswell

thanks in advance. will see u @ galleria.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Pebble....my contact no is 0559531783. lets connect. also i havent got any acco yet...still searching. have u already booked tickets for 14th?



pebbles09 said:


> Hi mmanjrekar,
> I would love to join the discussion, but as Sunday is a working day in Dubai it would not be possible. Will be grateful if you could share the details and we could plan to meet soon.
> 
> I will be visiting Melbourne for first entry with family on 14th Mar. will stay for a week. Where and how did you book accommodation for your visit in Feb?


----------



## mickyblueeyes (Jan 17, 2011)

So its Galleria then today !! Where in Galleria are we planning to meet up ? May be a meeting point or a contact number so that we can connect ! My number is 9920852034.


----------



## rockyviait (Jan 19, 2013)

hi milind,

do u have contact details of cshah and intalue?

their inputs would be valuable to us.

Cheers,
Rakesh


----------



## intalue (Jan 2, 2013)

rockyviait said:


> hi milind,
> 
> do u have contact details of cshah and intalue?
> 
> ...


My bad. Fell sick yesterday morning. Grounded at home all-day .

Apologies guys, I really wanted to make it. Hope you guys had a good and informative meet-up.

Hopefully, we'll have another meet-up soon.

regards,
Intalue


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,
Finally we met in galleria. It was really nice to see total 17 headcounts. Out of these 14 were already having visa or waiting for notification & 3 were in application stage. Thanks to all members for sharing their experience, especially Rakesh Roy & Saurabh for sharing Aussie experience. Members shared experience of visa processing.

The following is summary of discussion-
1.	Many members are already holding bank accounts in Aus. Bank account are opened online from India. We need to activate bank account after reaching to Australia. 
2.	It is always advisable to declare your goods; otherwise you may have to face fine with confiscation of goods like food item.
3.	Food items, soaps, shampoos, cosmetic etc. should be properly packed. Branded items and items with details of contains on packing, ideally should not have issues.
4.	Medicines can be carried & carry doctor’s prescription 
5.	Other than carrying AUD currency, we can carry travelers’ cheque/s from India.
6.	Most of the attendees are anticipating, based on forum post and discussion with friends already in Australia, that the monthly expenses in Sydney may be up to AU$ 2500 & for other places it may be around AU$2000. Accommodation expenses is having big chunk in expenses.
7.	All people are expecting maximum 3 months of struggling period for getting job.
8.	It was discussed that while applying job, initially we may need to compromise on salary expectation part. But as Australia is having minimum wages guideline, employer never offers less than what is prescribed.
9.	Local reference for job is having importance in Australian job market. No need to provide it on CV can put “References can be provided on request”. 
Most of the attendees having visa are looking actively for-
1.	Job
2.	Accommodation details.

It was felt that, we need to connect in better manner with each other. This may be by creating group, so that other member can see the details of members. This will specifically help for job reference, accommodation sharing by families and by individuals. 
Friends I am tired of typing, if I missed something then other members who attended meeting please add up.


Thanks


----------



## intalue (Jan 2, 2013)

msonalkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> Finally we met in galleria. It was really nice to see total 17 headcounts. Out of these 14 were already having visa or waiting for notification & 3 were in application stage. Thanks to all members for sharing their experience, especially Rakesh Roy & Saurabh for sharing Aussie experience. Members shared experience of visa processing.
> 
> The following is summary of discussion-
> ...


Any plans of meeting again? Maybe sometime next week or a couple of weeks from now?


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

intalue said:


> Any plans of meeting again? Maybe sometime next week or a couple of weeks from now?


Not sure. We can plan. Till next week I am busy in my relieving activities. As we have just called meeting, You can plan after 1 or two months. I may not be able to attend, as I am moving in Feb.

Needless to say you can always ping me if you need any help from me :welcome:


----------



## intalue (Jan 2, 2013)

msonalkar said:


> Not sure. We can plan. Till next week I am busy in my relieving activities. As we have just called meeting, You can plan after 1 or two months. I may not be able to attend, as I am moving in Feb.
> 
> Needless to say you can always ping me if you need any help from me :welcome:


hmm.. in that case.. I will post whatever information I have right here. 

Nice to know, you are moving in FEB. You heading at Sydney?


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

intalue said:


> hmm.. in that case.. I will post whatever information I have right here.
> 
> Nice to know, you are moving in FEB. You heading at Sydney?


Yeah I am moving to Sydney initially.


----------

